# Sweet orange and cedarwood ratios??



## bobbie.johnson (Apr 11, 2013)

So I want to do a sweet orange and cedarwood blend soap tonight. What ratios would you suggest? Sweet orange seems mellow compared to cedarwood so just looking for some insight as to how to not overpower the orange. I also use a bit of white clay to anchor my EO's. But this is my first attempt at blending..
Thanks Much!!


----------



## Genny (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd start with 3 parts sweet orange to 1 part cedarwood.  

A simple formula I learned when I first started working with eo's is:
3 parts top note
2 parts middle note
1 part base note


----------



## lsg (Apr 11, 2013)

I use two sweet orange to one cedarwood.  Here is where I found the recipe with the blend.  I love her soap recipe:

https://www.thesage.com/recipes/recipes.php?.State=Display&id=164


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 11, 2013)

I think the amount of sweet orange that smells right will depend on the cedarwood you're using. Of the two cedarwoods I have used recently, Himalayan cedarwood is softer and does not have much of a dry "wood dust" scent to my nose (which is a good thing!) and Virginian cedarwood has a stronger, more pungent "cedar chest" type of smell. I might use less orange with the Himalayan and a higher % of orange with the Virginian.


----------

